# Important: Government cuts migration



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Not sure whether there are any hard facts on this yet (DIAC hasn't posted an official update), but there is an interesting article in ABC that may spell trouble for some people looking to migrate to Australia:

_In a bid to protect Australian jobs, the number of skilled migrants allowed into Australia is being slashed.

In a sign of the times, the permanent skilled migration program is being slashed by 18,000 over the next three months, with no foreign bricklayers, plumbers, carpenters or electricians allowed in for the foreseeable future._​
Full story here:

Boom gate lowered to protect jobs - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

The Rudd Government will cut the 2008-09 permanent skilled migration program by 14 per cent ...

Complete text pls go to the following link:

Government cuts migration program


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Does that mean that people whose occupation is not listed on either the CSL or the MODL shouldn't even try to lodge an application because they wouldn't be processed anyway?


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated Haoma. It's good to know what's happening at the higher level since this has a direct impact on everyone applying.

Cheers


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

The new CSL:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Do the latest changes in the migration apply to the applications already filed as well?
If so, does their application gets cancelled? or lie in the pool until the migration law okays their application in future.?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've merged some of these posts so that the information is in the same place rather than in different posts....

I've just read this one....
Australia cuts worker migrant intake by 14 percent: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance 

A small part of it reads..
"The Master Builders Association supported the cuts, saying unemployment is rising in the building and construction sector.

"We're projecting at least a loss of 50,000 jobs in this industry over the next 12 months," the association's chief executive, Wilhelm Harnisch, told ABC radio."

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

No-one really knows what this means until they start putting it into action. 

If you have an agent I would talk to them. 

If you haven't started the process and weren't going to use an agent, I would strongly suggest that you interview a few of them in light of this new information and see whether they think you stand a chance of getting in. If they don't think you can get in then they will tell you. You don't have to use them but I think that now more than ever you'll need their advice. 

I wish we could tell you more but most of us on here (apart from the agents) are not experts - we're just sharing info from our own experiences to make the move for others a little easier.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

*New CSL List*

We have today been advised of the following:

_"Minister Evans has today announced cuts to the 2008-09 permanent skilled migration program by 14 per cent "to protect local jobs while ensuring employers can access skilled professionals in industries still experiencing skills shortages".

The changes are a 14 per cent cut in the 2008-09 permanent skilled migration program intake [from 133 500 to 115 000], and changes to the Critical Skills List (CSL).

The Minister's announcement said that occupations removed from the Critical Skills List include Bricklayers, Carpenters, Plumbers, Welders, and Metal Fitters, and that the list will now comprise mainly health and medical, engineering and IT professions.

The new Critical Skills List is now being used by DIAC, but has not yet been made public. Apparently all trades occupations have been removed except Gas Fitters, Aircraft Maintenance Engineers and Gasfitters.

We can therefore expect the Critical Skills List to be under continual review and changes can be expected at any time, depending on current economic circumstances.

The Minister's media release can be found at: Government cuts migration program_"

Here is a link to the new list: 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...kills-list.pdf


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi again, 

This is a copy of an email that we have sent to our clients to explain the changes and the impact of the changes a little bit more. I thought it may be helpful to post it on the forum:

---

_Hello,

I just wanted to drop you an email regarding the changes made to the Australian Migration process today by the Australian Minister for Immigration and Citizenship. Two changes have been announced;

The first is a cut in the total number of places available to the Australian Migration program from 133 500 down to 115 000. This will take effect immediately.
The Critical Skills List will change. This does not effect an application's points break down; it simply affects the priority processing of applications.

Total Number of Places Available
The reduction represents 14% of the total. However, to put this in perspective, the 2008/09 intake of approx. 133 500 was the largest intake the Australian Government had ever announced. The year before, the total intake of skilled migrants was approx. 108 540 under the skilled stream so the new current total of 115 000 still represents an increase in migrants compared to the previous yearly intake. In addition, it may be helpful to point out, that quotas do not affect someone's eligibility to apply for a visa and, as yet, these proposed changes have not affected any points calculation or eligibility to apply. They will however affect the amount of time an application requires to process. 

Critical Skills List
In December 2008, the Minister announced that a new way of prioritising applications would take effect. The highest priority was given to people who had job offers in Australia and people who had successfully received sponsorship from a State or Territory. The second level of priority was given to people who occupations were on the Critical Skills List (which is different from the Occupation in Demand List). The Critical Skills List included many occupations including Health, IT and construction trades. It is this list which is being revised. 

Here is a link to the new list:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf.

Most of the construction occupations have been removed. The result of this is not to affect the eligibility of an application, however it will affect the processing times of applications whose occupations are not on the CSL and who have not obtained State or Territory sponsorship. 

In short, the changes announced today are likely to result in a longer wait for a visa for most applicants. At present it is difficult to say exactly how long as it will vary considerably depending on your precise circumstances. For applicants who have lodged applications already, please do not hesitate to contact me directly regarding these changes. For applicants who have not yet lodged, as always, we advise you to please provide us with the documents we need to lodge your application as soon as possible so that we secure your position within the Department of Immigration. 

Finally, we note that some aspects of the media's reporting of this issue (and in fact the Minister's own website) contains inaccuracies about processing priorities of the Australian Migration Program. We would ask that you do not hesitate to contact us directly for information about Australia's skilled migration program at this time. 

We will let you know as soon as we have any further information about these and any future proposed changes.
_​_
_

---

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info Veronica.
"We can therefore expect the Critical Skills List to be under continual review and changes can be expected at any time, depending on current economic circumstances".
Looks like it's going to be an interesting year!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that email to your clients Veronika. 

I've moved your posts to this thread so that we can try to keep everything related to these cuts and changes in one thread so that our members can find it easily.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Veronica for your useful information.


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

great!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Thanks for the info Veronica.
> "We can therefore expect the Critical Skills List to be under continual review and changes can be expected at any time, depending on current economic circumstances".
> Looks like it's going to be an interesting year!!!


U still on modl Nelbhoy?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> U still on modl Nelbhoy?


Still on the CSL & MODL (for the time being)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Still on the CSL & MODL (for the time being)


Keepin oor fingurs crossed fur ye mate, we'll see yous over here in nae time


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Keepin oor fingurs crossed fur ye mate, we'll see yous over here in nae time


Hope so mate. But, as I said before, if it's not to be then c'est la vie!!
No point in having a heart attack worrying about it(unlike some on this forum)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Hope so mate. But, as I said before, if it's not to be then c'est la vie!!
> No point in having a heart attack worrying about it(unlike some on this forum)


It gets to you eventually, the waiting game is in your head last thing at night and first thing in the morning. We were the same, as far as we were concerned it was a 50/50 thing and we could only try, but $hit when the Adelaide immi people send you that email that starts 'greetings from Adelaide'..... it's the best feeling in the world and here we are in Oz 6 months later.

Your house up for sale yet?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> It gets to you eventually, the waiting game is in your head last thing at night and first thing in the morning. We were the same, as far as we were concerned it was a 50/50 thing and we could only try, but $hit when the Adelaide immi people send you that email that starts 'greetings from Adelaide'..... it's the best feeling in the world and here we are in Oz 6 months later.
> 
> Your house up for sale yet?


No not yet. Hoping things pick up later in year. Don't want to sell 2 houses to Raj in the space of one year!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> No not yet. Hoping things pick up later in year. Don't want to sell 2 houses to Raj in the space of one year!!


You sold your upper port hoose tae Raj? So did we! He was the only fecker in the position to buy it!


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> You sold your upper port hoose tae Raj? So did we! He was the only fecker in the position to buy it!


Aye he's a chancer. Sent a few people up as a front cos he knew I didn't want to sell to him. When I did sell, it was to a black guy who stayed up Devol, who turns out to be a pal of Raj's. The house was actually bought in name by his girlfriend in the end. But guess who can be seen coming & going from the house now? That's right, scumbag Raj.
But looking from another perspective, if he didnae buy it,who would?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Aye he's a chancer. Sent a few people up as a front cos he knew I didn't want to sell to him. When I did sell, it was to a black guy who stayed up Devol, who turns out to be a pal of Raj's. The house was actually bought in name by his girlfriend in the end. But guess who can be seen coming & going from the house now? That's right, scumbag Raj.
> But looking from another perspective, if he didnae buy it,who would?


Well that's the conclusion we came to, no one else was gonnae buy it, so we actually approached him and asked him if he was interested in buying our house - that's the first time we met him, quite a nice big guy we thought really, so we went for it, but he is shrewd.

I don't think you'll have any probs selling your spammer hoose as they are quite desirable for the views, and theres no that many spammers left up the gibby anyway! Who you live next tae then?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Well that's the conclusion we came to, no one else was gonnae buy it, so we actually approached him and asked him if he was interested in buying our house - that's the first time we met him, quite a nice big guy we thought really, so we went for it, but he is shrewd.
> 
> I don't think you'll have any probs selling your spammer hoose as they are quite desirable for the views, and theres no that many spammers left up the gibby anyway! Who you live next tae then?


Guy called Northveth on one side, don't know surname of the couple the other side. You know how it is in winter here, everybody hibernates.


----------

